# Cage Litter



## rachy_boppa (Jul 31, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a cheap option for cage litter? At the minute I'm using Back 2 Nature Small animal litter. But its not cheap and I use almost half a bag every time they are cleaned out.

What does everyone else use?


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yesterday's news is pretty cheap for the amount you get. I use kaytee clean and comfy, Eco bedding (we found it on sale for $2) and YN in my boy's cage and if it wasn't for having to get the YN for my cat it last quite a while. Asepn (Sani chips work best) Hemp, and Kaytee soft graduals also work and should work well, not sure how long they will last. when we used Aspen (Grreat choice which is really dusty) lasted a long time, like 2 months, before having to buy a new bag.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Aspen will get you the most bang for your buck. If you have a Tractor Supply Company, they sell big bags for $10. I got 8 cubic feet on Amazon for $27 and free shipping. It will most likely last me a year.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

I use the Carefresh bedding. It works pretty well.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I use yesterdays news. I have a very sneezy little boy and if I use anything besides that he gets porpherine all over his nose.


----------



## rachy_boppa (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm based in the UK. Can I get any of those over here?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I use aspen it is super cheap. I am sure in the UK any pet store will sell a big bag of it cheap.


----------



## cookiemistress (May 22, 2010)

I use biocatolet the big bag lasts ages, from pets at home.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

rachy_boppa said:


> I'm based in the UK. Can I get any of those over here?


Your best bet for cheap stuff in the uk is to try and find a local farm or equine shop, these often sell a good range of horse beddings which are cheap if you can store a big bale. Some of the best ones are;
Hemp - Aubiose is the best, then hemcore (this has citronella added, it can irritate some rats)
Card squares - Ecobed or walmsley premier bed are some of the brand names though there are other local companys, some can be dusty but most make brill rat bedding
Shredded card - finacard and greenmile are the only two i know, of those i prefer greenmile but they are both good, i don't think you can get fincard other than online but worth a look
Bedmax - a heat treated dust extracted shaving, about the onlu shaving i would choose to use in the uk as most are dusty and full of phenols
am currently thinking of investigating rapport and equisorb locally, they are hemp straw based products and meant to be ok, but not tried them personally yet

If that fails you then you can buy them online which even with postage is cheaper than buying small bags of cat litter. I use rat ration (for my food too) and it stocks hemcore, greenmile, finacard and a few others, cheaper if you get your food there too and buy up to the postage weight limits.

Annoyingly Aspen isn't really widley availble in the uk, only really sold in small amounts for exotics like snakes etc.


----------



## Lovely Rats (May 14, 2012)

My rats sleep in anything softer than yesterday's news, and it doesn't make a dusty mess like the care fresh I used to use.


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

You can also use fleece.


----------



## rachy_boppa (Jul 31, 2012)

Does anyone use Megazorb?


----------

